# pictures of  NW43



## chocoheart (Apr 29, 2012)

Is anyone NW43? Does anyone have pictures of that skintone? I am not sure if I am NW45 or NW43


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 29, 2012)

chocoheart said:


> Is anyone NW43? Does anyone have pictures of that skintone? I am not sure if I am NW45 or NW43


  	I use NW43 SF powder. NW45 powder and liquuid both too dark and red for me. I'm an NC50 in SFF


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 28, 2013)

I wear NW43 in SFF. Revlon Colorstay Caramel in Oily/Combo is a little to dark, and caramel in the regular formula is too light. I hope that helps.


----------

